# Growing semi-dwarf Bing Cherries



## TrailWalker (Dec 28, 2008)

I planted two semi-dwarf Bing Cherries in the spring 2008 and lost both of them. Does anyone have any experience with starting Cherry trees successfully. They should have made it but didn't.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

do you have runoff water going there from a roof or off a road/driveway?

have the soil checked for contaminants maybe?

could they have just been sick/dying from the nursery & then you planted them?


----------



## StillStanding (Jan 24, 2009)

Did you water them all the time for the first year? Was the quality of the nursery stock high? Were the trees handled properly prior to planting? Did you use bare root (if not, use bare root next time, they do better)? Was the soil well drained? Did you water them all the time? Did you keep the weeds down? Did they get the full sun they need?

Oh, and did I mention the importance of watering them?


----------

